
Cartography Comparison: Google Maps and Apple Maps - krebby
https://www.justinobeirne.com/cartography-comparison-part-1
======
brudgers
Recent:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13382746](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13382746)

------
LordWinstanley
Holy Heavens! —what an enormous about of text and graphs to 'prove" what is
completely obvious from the most cursory glance: Google maps include more road
info. Apple maps include more place-names.

